# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Korean - 한국어

## Witchtheworld

CAT

CAT는 Cycle Adjustment Technique, 즉 수면 사이클을 조정함으로서 마지막 몇 개의 REM 사이클에서 자각을 할 수 있도록 하는 테크닉입니다. 이 테크닉은 꽤나 최근에 만들어졌고, 수면 부족과 같은 원인 때문에 인기가 그리 많지는 않습니다. 물론 단점은 있지만, 이 방법으로 자각몽을 많이 이끌어낼 수 있기 때문에 신뢰성이 높습니다. 

[첫째 주]

첫째 주는 그저 당신의 수면 사이클을 조정하는 것만이 목적입니다. 이 시기에는 자각몽을 꾸기 어렵습니다. 당신이 해야 할 것은 평소 기상 시간의 90분 전으로 알람을 맞추는 일입니다. 

[그리고 진짜 시작!]

두 번째 주부터는 하루 걸러 하루 똑같이 하면 됩니다. 일어날 때는 꼭 리얼리티 체크를 하세요. 

스케줄 예시)

월: 11 PM ~ 8 AM
화: 11 PM ~ 6:30 AM
수: 11 PM ~ 8 AM
목: 11 PM ~ 6:30 AM
금: 11 PM ~ 8 AM
토: 11 PM ~ 6:30 AM
일: 11 PM ~ 8 AM

당신의 몸은 90분 일찍 일어나는 것에 익숙해져 있지만, 실제로는 그렇게 일어나지 않으니 그 시간대에 자각몽을 꾸게 될 확률이 올라갑니다. 이제 정상적인 시간에 기상하는 날들은 자각몽을 많이 꾸게 될 겁니다!

[주의사항]

당신이 오랜 시간동안 CAT를 사용하실 계획이라면, 매 달 첫째 주에 90분 이른 기상을 하시길 바랍니다. 이는 테크닉의 효과를 크게 하고 몸이 이른 기상시간에 적응하게 하기 위함입니다. 

가끔 가다 평소보다 더 많이 자도 되지만, 자주 하지는 마세요. 

매우 피곤하고 집중하기 어려워진다면, CAT를 즉시 중단하고 다른 테크닉을 알아보시길 권장합니다. 

정상적인 시간에 일어나는 날에는 자기 전 일찍 일어날 거라고 다짐하세요. 물론 일찍 일어나지 않을 거지만 이는 자각몽 성공확률을 높여줄 겁니다. 

원문링크) CAT Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------

